# replaced crankshaft postion sensore now its hard to start



## vincentgriffith (Jun 4, 2018)

I had the P0340 code come on, I replaced that sensor that is next to the fire wall. now it takes up to three times to start... an solutions


----------



## vincentgriffith (Jun 4, 2018)

I figured it out with some help. it turned out to be a defective part from the auto parts store...starts like a champ now


----------

